# Bricks



## quicksilver (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi,
 I haven't been finding alot of bottles recently, so I decided to grab some engraved bricks. I found these in Marquette, Michigan. Any info on these would be appreciated. 

 Brick #1 - engraved "A.P. GREEN" and "EMPIRE S.P."


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 24, 2005)

Brick #2 - "JAY BEE FINE"


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 24, 2005)

Brick #3 - "BRISCH"


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2005)

QUICKSILVER...there has been some discussion and a website posted  about bricks, on this Forum thread...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_25809/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm


----------

